# Frankfort Germany Airport



## urban5 (May 1, 2014)

I am traveling through Frankfort airport arriving probably gate A22 and departing gate A1.  I looked at several terminal maps but can't tell if gates A1-5 are outside of the main A corridor and if I need to go through security between my arrival and departure gates. I am arriving from the US on United and continuing on to Warsaw Poland on Lufthansa. Will my checked luggage go through to  final destination or will I have to claim it and re check? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## uscav8r (May 1, 2014)

urban5 said:


> I am traveling through Frankfort airport arriving probably gate A22 and departing gate A1.  I looked at several terminal maps but can't tell if gates A1-5 are outside of the main A corridor and if I need to go through security between my arrival and departure gates.  Any help would be appreciated.




If you are transferring from non-Shengen countries to Shengen (EU) or vice versa, you'll go through another layer of security. If transferring within the EU, you should not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art (May 2, 2014)

We connected in Frankfurt on a flight from Rome to Toronto  last November. We arrived on LH and connected to an AC flight.

I know we were required to  go through  passport control, but we have no recollection of whether we went through a security screening.  If we did,  it was very quick.

Art


----------



## Ken555 (May 2, 2014)

Just be glad you aren't connecting at CDG - that's got to be the worst airport in Europe for connections.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## radmoo (May 2, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Just be glad you aren't connecting at CDG - that's got to be the worst airport in Europe for connections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I try to avoid Heathrow AT ALL COST!! And Rome Fumicinon's not so hot either!!!  We are flying Boston/Frankfurt/Paris in July (using United Miles on Lufthansa).  Hope it works out well for us.


----------



## uscav8r (May 2, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Just be glad you aren't connecting at CDG - that's got to be the worst airport in Europe for connections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



+1!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 2, 2014)

radmoo said:


> I try to avoid Heathrow AT ALL COST!! And Rome Fumicinon's not so hot either!!!  We are flying Boston/Frankfurt/Paris in July (using United Miles on Lufthansa).  Hope it works out well for us.



Heathrow isn't that bad for Star Alliance connections if you don't have to change terminals. Fiumicino always seems run down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 2, 2014)

Art said:


> We connected in Frankfurt on a flight from Rome to Toronto  last November. We arrived on LH and connected to an AC flight.
> 
> I know we were required to  go through  passport control, but we have no recollection of whether we went through a security screening.  If we did,  it was very quick.
> 
> Art



Frankfurt does seem to be a bit hit or miss on the intermediate security checkpoint when transferring between Lufthansa and non-European carriers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (May 2, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Frankfurt does seem to be a bit hit or miss on the intermediate security checkpoint when transferring between Lufthansa and non-European carriers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I had a great experience leaving from FRA last time, but I didn't have to connect there. Ironically, I actually like LHR though it can take time to change terminals etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lynne1956 (May 2, 2014)

We've gone through FRA several times to connect to other flights.  Each time we landed on the tarmac & had to board a bus to get to passport control & another security check :annoyed: 
It took a LONG time & we nearly missed our flight.  I think they don't trust US security, because it was very easy coming back.
I would make sure you leave enough time between connecting flights.
Lynne


----------

